# Rage X-Treme Review



## benellisbe (Sep 20, 2012)

I have never been a fan of mechanical broadheads.  I tried the original Rage 2-blade, but just could not get over the blade locking mechanism and it drove me nuts having the blades deploy in my quiver.  I decided to give the new Rage X-Treme a shot and I have been thoroughly impressed with the new locking design.  The blades lock down firmly and do not deploy in my quiver anymore.  I was blessed to harvest a doe on 9/19 with the Rage X-Treme and was amazed at the amount of trauma the broadhead caused.  She didn't make it more than 15 seconds after the shot (about 25 yards from the shot) and piled up.  As an outdoorsman I want the most humane harvest possible, which I will say the rage X-treme provided.

Immediately after impact I was able to see that the doe begin to bleed and she crashed shortly after.  The blood trail was VERY easy to follow, i'm convinced Stevie Wonder could have followed that blood trail.  All in all, I'm sold.  As soon as Rage adjusts the ferrule to fit the FMJ, they will be my go to mechanical.

Pros:
Blade locking system
VERY SHARP blades from the factory

Cons:
Will not fit the FMJ 340 shaft.  The ferrule is simply too large.  I will measure it to see how much needs to be shaved off to fit,but in the spirit of the test I switch back to my Victory Arrows for this test.







Close-up of exit wound


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's rather graphic proof the Rage Extreme works...it's nasty!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

godogs57 said:


> Here's rather graphic proof the Rage Extreme works...it's nasty!



Good Lawd.......Now that is some inflicted damage right there.... Congrats!!!


----------



## work2play (Oct 14, 2012)

Rage raised the bar with these, awesome heads.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 15, 2012)

So what is the difference? Is it just 2" vs 2.3" or is there a mechanical difference?


----------

